# Which to buy...Cub Cadet or Toro?



## mlmow (Mar 29, 2006)

Excuse me for sounding ignorant in the mower category (because I am!). Current mower has died and I must buy a new one very quickly. I need advice on two that I'm considering

Cub Cadet - not sure of number (1045?), but it's the 20HP, 46" deck

Toro - 20HP, 46" deck

They both appear to have almost identical specifications, other than the hydrostatic transmission on the Cub. Some sites have said it's sensitive to contamination, etc. 

Would appreciate any advice anyone has.

Thanks!


----------



## jaso22 (Mar 23, 2006)

*Need more power.*

http://www.deere.com/en_US/ProductCatalog/GC/series/GC_ztr_diesel_series.html


Designed to meet the needs of production mowers, the 997 diesel Z-Trak is equipped with a 31-hp Yanmar diesel engine. This engine provides more displacement and peak torque than most competitors, which allows operators to maximize acres mowed per hour. Available shaft-driven mower decks include 60- or 72-inch 7-Iron II™ side discharge decks and a 60-inch rear discharge deck.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Didn't even know JD MADE a ZTR! What's the price tag on tha thing? Them little Yanmar motors are pretty good units. (I'd have to paint it red or mow at night, though!):spinsmile


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

the jd is a good mower just my 2 cents and the Toro - 20HP, 46" deck is also a good mower later James


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

How are those JD's, Cubs and Toro's they sell at Homey Depot now? I've looked at a couple and they didn't look too bad and their price is attractive.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

For the ZTR's I really like the Exmark or the Husky's are great units...Welcome to TF, mlmow! You failed to mention something....
how much land to maintain, any growth expected about what you had before in terms of usage and attachments? Think Sears is still clearing out their Craftsman line of 2005's for GREAT savings...
espcially on the DYT4000s and the GS6000s...STAY AWAY FROM THE TORO machines AT ALL COSTS. Neighbor bought -3- (YES 3 IN A ROW FROM HOME DEPOT) and 2 of them wouldn't start and 3 one ran so rough it was crazy. Went and bought a Craftsman, filled up with same gas and it ran perfectly. So much for QC at Toro plant! must have been a Friday afternoon at the ole' assembly plant! yumyum 

Welcome to TF and let us know what you are leaning towards!
-Andy


----------



## mlmow (Mar 29, 2006)

Additional info...

I have 1 acre, fairly flat to slightly sloping. I didn't mention the fact that this will be my 3rd mower in about 5 years. First one admittedly was a cheapo from Home Depot. Second one was from Lowe's (20HP, 46") I believe YardMan. I don't have any interest in adding any attachments or doing any serious work. Just enough to mow the lawn weekly. I've heard a few bad reviews about the Toro so I'm leaning towards the Cub Cadet. I've looked at JD and Simplicity. They're just not in the price category I'm wanting.

Thanks everyone for all the great advice!


----------



## DixieTom (Feb 11, 2006)

Cub Cadet makes a great tractor.....So does Husky and Craftsman IMHO. What model are you looking at specifically?
Be sure to check for specials and even large rebate coupons on Ebay and such for the big improvement stores!

-tom


----------



## mlmow (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks to all for the replies. This evening I ended up getting the Cub Cadet (1045). Tractor Supply has a special - no payment, no interest for 12 months, so it sounded too good to pass up. Have already "played" with it and love it. It's much quieter than the last one as well. Now, I'll just hope that it lasts longer than our last two. 

I'll definitely continue to read this board to learn more.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Mlmow, good purchase! Send us a pic when you get a chance and let us know what you think of it after you run it around the yard a few times! Don't be a stranger to TF!!! 

Glad we could help!!!! :tractorsm


----------



## 1961cuboriginal (Sep 7, 2014)

Cub all the way


----------

